# .75cal hunting bg?



## giwtro

I have been target shooting for a while now, and want to get into hunting with blowguns. As of now, I only shoot a 5' 50cal blowgun, and I do not think that it is suitable for hunting. Therefore, I am looking to build one in a larger calibre- a .75cal. Would this work well to take small game such as rabbits and squirrels? How much power am I looking at If I push a 5g dart through a 5' .75cal bg?


----------



## treefork

.62 cal is more than likely optimal bore for most people . Math will show .75 cal requires enormous air volume . Nobody can tell what power you will get without knowing the velocity of the dart and your ability /lung capacity .


----------



## NaturalFork

What Treefork said


----------



## cjb4u

I agree with above. I think a person would be hard pressed to get 100% efficiency out of a cold steel 5 ft. .62 but if you do put a .75 together I would love to see it in action.


----------



## allanlsw

I use 50cal, 6 footer with 3g darts for hunting rats. No issue with penetration, flies straight. Practice your blowing technique. .75 is too big to blow effectively, at least for me anyway.

Sent from my Lenovo A5500-HV using Tapatalk


----------



## Savage Survivor

I have made a .80 cal but have not hunted with it yet. would be devastating close range. mine tears up the Styrofoam targets I use.. One good thing about a .80 cal is that you can have many projectile options. used co2 cartridge stun darts that hit very hard up close,7 ounce spike darts/cut down 3 bladed archery heads and more. I have not tried it much outdoors yet. more of a novelty than anything at this point but it is very fun to shoot indoors. may set up a blind and try hunting with it eventually.


----------

